# Jeff's smoked salmon filet mignon



## davefincher (Apr 8, 2017)

Got Jeff's newsletter the other day about smoked salmon filet mignon and thought, yeah. I need to try that. Usually I plank a salmon filet with Dijon and brown sugar and they turn out great. I'm a big believer in if it works don't fix it, but it was time to try something new.  It was just as easy as described, and the finished product caused my eyes to roll back in my head and my leg to start thumping. If you were wondering about this recipe don't wonder anymore. Just do it!













IMG_0248.JPG



__ davefincher
__ Apr 8, 2017





Prep












IMG_0249.JPG



__ davefincher
__ Apr 8, 2017





Assembly












IMG_0250.JPG



__ davefincher
__ Apr 8, 2017





Finished product


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 8, 2017)

Looks tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2017)

That's a fantastic looking meal!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## kanealmond (Apr 9, 2017)

Wow I need to check that recipe out, those look amazing.

Great job!


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks great, I was wondering about it, I believe I will be sharing this with the wife.


----------

